
7 soft skills you need to succeed as a developer - HeyStenson
https://techbeacon.com/7-keys-succeeding-software-engineer
======
djchung23
Key point: "The better those relationships are, the better your own work will
be, which is why it’s so important to treat others with empathy and respect."

I want to highlight empathy, especially when interacting with colleagues who
are not technical. There are a lot of things developers know that are second
nature, but to many others, it's not. Meet them halfway, help them understand,
don't dismiss someone because they don't know how something works.

